# A beautiful death.



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

I captured this image of a dead coyote a few years ago while turkey hunting in Montana. I found several hung on fences over a few days but this was the only fresh one. I've always wondered about it...is it something ranchers do for some purpose other than saying, "We like to kill coyote's"? I thought it looked really pretty and graceful the way it hung...I'm sure this is one of the few places on-line where people might agree with me.

The Deer legs were with this image in the layout and I was too lazy to take them out. It was my first archery kill years ago and I thought the two looked nice together.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The ranchers think/feel that the smell of a dead yote will keep other yotes away. Thus hanging them on the fences.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting. Growing up, I remember seeing several pronghorn that would get hung up on fences. Several ranches would put combination wire on the bottom so the lopers couldn't go under them. Then they'd top the fence with two strands of barbed wire. There were more than a few occasions we'd find a loper that got hung up going over and had met its demise. Dang things just couldn't jump fences like the deer or elk.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Bruce, you take GREAT pics! I have hung many coyotes on fences after I have killed them. I don't know why I do. Probably because sometime in my past I have seen it done so I continue doing it.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nobody should ever hang them on anything where the public is going to see it. That just ads fuel to the antis cause. Someone hung several of them on a fence in New Mexico last year. It became a big deal and started turning more people against hunters. If you want to shoot them, take a pic to show your friends and put it where it wont be seen if you are just going to leave them. We have enough problems with the antis without giving them more to fight with.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't say I agree Reb. You are however entitled to your opinion. BTW, I hunt on private where you would never see them.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

reb8600 said:


> Nobody should ever hang them on anything where the public is going to see it. That just ads fuel to the antis cause. Someone hung several of them on a fence in New Mexico last year. It became a big deal and started turning more people against hunters. If you want to shoot them, take a pic to show your friends and put it where it wont be seen if you are just going to leave them. We have enough problems with the antis without giving them more to fight with.


+1


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

As hunters we can't be willing to bend on our position and love for hunting... However I too agree with Reb that in public areas where there are those that don't hunt, but still frequent the area for riding or biking etc., should not have to have that smeared in their faces. Most people don't disagree with hunting, they just don't want to participate, but the way we display our harvested game does leave an impression on them. JMHO


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you find displaying your buck/bull in the back of your truck to be frowned upon as well?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

bwhntr said:


> Do you find displaying your buck/bull in the back of your truck to be frowned upon as well?


Depends how it's "displayed"


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Anti's will find ANY display of your harvested animal offensive. Unless it is wrapped up in plastic in the meat department of the grocery store they will ALWAYS be offended. We will never change these people. I choose to not offer ANY support to anti's, animal rights groups, environmentalists, etc... I refuse to hide my hobbies and talents as a means to not offend an extremist.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Respecting the animal you killed is not "hiding" your hobby and talent. I saw a deer "displayed" in the back of a truck where the hunter tried to make it look as grotesque as possible. The throat was filleted open, eyes cut out and dangling, and tongue hanging by a couple strings. That animal was not shown the respect it deserved, and I, somebody who has killed dozens of deer and elk, was offended by the "display," and I could see somebody who might be sitting on the fence about hunting being very turned off by it.

There is no reason to hang a coyote to rot on a fence for the world to see. The only thing that kind of "display" will do is push people in a negative way.

Now, anti-hunters aside, EVERY animal we kill deserves at least some respect - even if it is a coyote.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As for displaying your game, I think it is all a function of where you live. I think there are many smaller towns in Utah where no one would have a problem. In fact, in most cases, antlers sticking out of a pick up bed at the gas-n-sip will be surrounded by passers by to hear the story and congratulate the hunter. Same thing in Park City, or in downtown SLC might not get the same welcome. We need never be ashamed as hunters. But I do think we need to be sensitive about perception by others. 

I for one respect the lifestyle choices of others. I just don't need it pushed in my face with over-the-top public displays. But that is just me and how I approach it.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I never said anything about "disrespecting" the animal. However, that word is quite subjective.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess this image is offensive to fellow hunters...Interesting.

Bruce...It looks like art to me. Love your pics.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

It appears you are offended that nobody feels the same as you. You expect others to believe in your way and are offended when they dont. The same as the anti's.

I know a lot of people that dont hunt. They are not against it and dont judge me for doing it. I dont expose them to things like that out of respect and so that I dont turn them against it. It is just a courtesy thing.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> It appears you are offended that nobody feels the same as you. You expect others to believe in your way and are offended when they dont. The same as the anti's.


LMAO...no, quite the opposite. I say it all the time...I really don't care. It's ok, you were close, only about 180 degrees off.


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah...I for one would like to find and thank the guy that hung that coyote on the fence...I think it was one of the most interesting, beautiful things I have come across in the great outdoors. But this is coming from a guy that created the image next to it...arranged deer legs for a photo. And truth be told...I don't think I could ever shoot a coyote. They look to much like my dog and I have some kind of hang up about killing animals that I don't intend to eat. But I'm smart enough to know that my very existence necessitates wildlife management of nearly all species and dead is dead...no matter how it looks while it's decaying or being transported to the freezer.

Did anyone see that human taxidermy exhibit at the old SLC Library two years ago? Soooo cool. Making art out of dead people...I'm tame compared to that sh%$#@.


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's another nice shot of a dead animal...or fish I guess. I had no idea the spots on a rainbow trout were actually dozens of even smaller spots grouped together. Sorry if this offends anyone. You should see this image blown up. Go to my site at www.bgardnerimages.com and click on the commercial link.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

brucifr said:


> Here's another nice shot of a dead animal...or fish I guess. I had no idea the spots on a rainbow trout were actually dozens of even smaller spots grouped together. Sorry if this offends anyone. You should see this image blown up. Go to my site at http://www.bgardnerimages.com and click on the commercial link.


Now that is an awesome photo!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

brucifr said:


> yeah...I for one would like to find and thank the guy that hung that coyote on the fence...I think it was one of the most interesting, beautiful things I have come across in the great outdoors. But this is coming from a guy that created the image next to it...arranged deer legs for a photo. And truth be told...I don't think I could ever shoot a coyote. They look to much like my dog and I have some kind of hang up about killing animals that I don't intend to eat. But I'm smart enough to know that my very existence necessitates wildlife management of nearly all species and dead is dead...no matter how it looks while it's decaying or being transported to the freezer.
> 
> Did anyone see that human taxidermy exhibit at the old SLC Library two years ago? Soooo cool. Making art out of dead people...I'm tame compared to that sh%$#@.


I'm with you Bruce. I think the coyote pic is beautiful and I know where it is nicely framed. 8) I took my daughters through that exhibit in SLC and it was extremely interesting. My younger daughter was so amazed, I didn't think I was going to get her to leave.

Be careful on that last pic...would hate for a pic of a dead fish to offend anyone.


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

One more point I'd like to make...I'm with bwhntr on this one. The most gruesome dead deer or elk in the back of a pickup truck pales in comparison to most of the road kill I see every time I travel from Heber to SLC. Some look like a popped meat balloon. The people that are so disturbed and mad about the animals in the back of a truck are driving on the same roads that have the road kill...the same roads that are a thousand percent more safe because of all the guys with the dead deer in they're trucks. To to hell with those hypocritical d-bags. If they see a dead deer in my truck they can go home and cry themselves to sleep.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol...I like it. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I think the coyote pic is beautiful and I know where it is nicely framed.


You stay the hell outa my bathroom! :mrgreen:

I'm on the fence about "public display of dead animals." On one hand I say keep it covered and dont give the antis any fuel for their fire. Also, there is the factor of people that haven't yet formed an opinion about hunting/hunters that might see that and get a sour taste in their mouth. Right on the other hand I say to hell with the antis and as long as it's done right display away! Be proud of your harvest/kill and stick up for your rights as a hunter.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

ummm...Darin, I need to use your bathroom... 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My bathroom is too dirty for you, I peed on the seat and didn't wipe it up!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> My bathroom is too dirty for you, I peed on the seat and didn't wipe it up!


oh...nevermind. Sounds like you clean your bathroom like you clean your truck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > My bathroom is too dirty for you, I peed on the seat and didn't wipe it up!
> ...


Na, my truck gets cleaned more often...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:shock: :O>>:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Does "displaying" your harvested game ever HELP our cause? I think not. It seems to me that it's one of those things that will only sway the public's perception in a negative direction.

I say stop trying to boost your ego and cover your harvested game.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> We will never change these people.


My experience has proven otherwise, time and time again. But carry on.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry reb, but I disagree with your logic on anti's. They're going to push against sporting no matter what, and even if a dead dog on a fence can get them some media coverage, I don't believe it would be significant enough to cause repercussions for us hunters. That being said, I wholeheartedly agree with respecting the harvested animal. I have had moments in the past where I have been disgusted by the things hunters do with their kills. But I don't find anything about hangin a yote distasteful. I say hang 'em if ya wanna.


----------



## bowhuntinornutin (Mar 4, 2012)

I must say I agree with reb on this one. IMO I feel hanging an animal of any kind on a fence is very disrespectful to the animal and uncaring to any passer by that has to look at or smell it. I have two children. One of them like to hunt and fish the other don't want anything to do with it, and don't believe in it whatsoever. Don't make either of them right or wrong just differents of opinion. I've been hunting well before either were born. I feel it shows a lack of respect to others and the animal. In my eyes it no different then placing a hat,cigar, and sunglasses on the face of a harvested deer and cruising up and down the street. Is like making a joke of the animals life or it's death. I've known of people having heartburn over an animal mounted by the taxadermist. All I'm really saying is we as hunters should respect others beliefs and the animals loss of life.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

This whole argument is quite subjective. What one sportsman finds respectful another finds distasteful. On one extreme we are suggesting all hunters hide their game so that nobody knows what what he has been doing in the wilderness for the past week. The other extreme mentioned driving up and down main street with a hat and cigar on in the deers mouth? (that's a new one for me) 

I absolutely believe in respecting the animal I have harvested. I take my showing of respect to the level I have his skin and antlers (or feathers/scales, etc) preserved and displayed in my home as a way of remembering and cherishing his life. Of course MOST anti's (the very ones that Finn claims he converts) would find the act of taxidermy quite distasteful. I see many hunters leave their elk strapped on the 4 wheeler in the back of their truck. I love that, I want to see what they have been up to, and for a moment on the freeway cherish, to a small degree, the fruit of their labors. I guess others find that offensive. Maybe I need converted Finn! _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

The Gov. Trapper, always hangs his animals on the fence, around here. He is not allowed to skin or sale the furs, so he puts them where you can see them. That way he can prove he is working. As far as ranchers thinking that hanging the dogs keeps others away, never heard that one before.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Who cares what the anti hunters want, as a hunter I wont even consider catering to their wants or needs, therefore if I kill a coyote and want to display it on a fence you better believe im gonna do it regardless of what the anti hunting fools want.


----------

